# Thinking of buying an Epiphone Les Paul - suggestions please



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I took my son out to buy another guitar and noticed the Epiphone Les Paul's. I could never afford the real McCoy and these Epiphone's seem to be awfully decent looking/ sounding. My son picked up a Gretch that he loves and I'm thinking about one if these Epi's. but I'm concerned if the value is in them. Can anyone give me the rundown on Epi copies, why the broad range of prices and what I should watch for? Best years, models etc??


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

I know somebody will correct me, but the new Epi's seem to have a broad range of quality from decent quality to absolute garbage. I recently played an SG copy, and while it was a decent playing guitar, it really felt cheap. It was about 1/2 the weight of a real SG and had some visible flaws in the finish. The price however reflected this.
I played one of these recently at Absolute Music in Hamilton. Really nice, but since I was looking for a beater, it was out of my price range.
The ESP Guitar Company | 2013 USA Website


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Epi LP's come up on the local K-W/Cambridge/Guelph Kijiji quite often and at decent prices. Something you might want to consider.

I had an Korean made Epi LP Goldtop with two P90's in the past...I thought it was a very nice guitar for the money. I sold it to a good friend who virtually begged me for it ....he then sold it to someone else...he needed the cash. I would have bought it back from him.

Good Luck...I'm sure that you can find a nice Epi LP.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

I want one of these, with the long tenon:

Long & McQuade - Epiphone Les Paul Tribute Plus - Vintage Sunburst


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I have an 04 or 05 Epiphone Les Paul Standard Plus Top, made in China if I remember right. It needed a bit of work to get it up to par, I bought it off my Father who bought it brand new and only played it maybe once or twice. Anyway if you buy this model be prepared to:

-Fix the nut, might just need a bit of lube or might need to be touched up with a nut file. Mine needed a bit of lube to keep the strings from catching on big bends.
-The toggle switch on Epiphones seem to be one of the most common things to fail, be prepared to replace it.
-Frets, mine are dented, buzz and need a dressing already after very little play. I can only blame it on cheap material because my other guitars don`t have this problem after significantly more play time.
-Neck finish, I`m not sure what finish Epiphone used to spray the necks on these Standards but it`s by far the stickiest poly I`ve ever come across. I sanded mine down using the old scotchbrite pad trick, nice and fast now.
-PICKUPS, I can`t emphasize this enough. Stock Epiphone pickups, at least the ones that came in my Standard, in my opinion are garbage best used for paperweights or door stops. I swapped mine out for a set of Gibson Burstbuckers and can say without a doubt it made a huge improvement to the tone of the Les Paul. As good as a Gibson Les Paul, I couldn't say but I hope to A/B one with it that's coming my way later this week.

If you're interested in used keep in mind most high end Epiphone Les Paul's (not including the discontinued Elitist line) go for around the same price as a used Gibson Les Paul Studio.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

the general thing is that if you want a nice lp on a budget, your not "stuck" with epi. there are lots of choices. there are dillion usa and rondo/agile too. 
however, if you want to stay under 500 and get some pretty nice, i reccomend one of these:

Roxbury Electric Guitar RX-80 - Singlecut Flame Maple Top | Electric Guitars | VSN Guitars

i had one, and it blows away every epi i ever had. the only thing i changed on it was pick ups, pots and caps. 
it already had a bone nut, and grovers from the factory.


----------



## Pentictonic (Feb 18, 2013)

I have an '05 Epi Les Paul. It has all the stock electronics, and everytime I think I should upgrade, someone comments on the great tone the guitar has. Within a few months of buying it the frets had started to pop up, so I had to pay to get that handled. I also replaced the saddles with String Savers from GraphTech, as I would break one or two strings every gig. Since replacing the saddles - no breakage. The pots & switch are starting to get "scratchy", so it may need some electronics work soon. Overall, I have been very happy with it since the fret work was done. It may not be the "real thing", but for $550 brand new, it was affordable and decent.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

In my experience, Korean models generally better than Chinese models. The finish and attention to detail is much, much better. I notice small details, and Chinese Epi's often fail for me in that regard. 
How can you tell if an Epipone is Korean or Chinese? Check the serial number prefix. 
One thing you should look for when buying from L&M or used is a broken/repaired headstock (yes, I've seen L&M try to sell off broken former rentals for near full price). It's a really common problem with gibson/epipone guitars. Of course, if you do buy a guitar with a repaired headstock, it should be well done, stable, and should be much cheaper (like 100-200 range). 
I can share what I think are reasonable price ranges for lp's: 250-500, starting with a normal standard up to a custom.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions folks. Cheesyridr, I looked into those makes and they sound impressive for the buck. I've fallen in love with the Roxbury vintage violin
Roxbury Electric Guitar RX-80 - Singlecut Flame Maple Top | Electric Guitars | VSN Guitars 
though I have located a beautiful Agile sunburst for under $300 very close to me...will be taking a look at that one if its still available


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

mine had a wilkinson trem on it. i wish i could find another. in this pic the top looks mismatched but it's just the lighting


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

What model is the agile though? They get good at the 2500's, the 2000 series is the more student versions.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Budda said:


> What model is the agile though? They get good at the 2500's, the 2000 series is the more student versions.


Thanks, I didnt know. Its a 2000 series.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

There's some great epi LPs out there that can hold their own against much more expensive gits...Elitists, or one that i own: Introducing-Les-Paul-PlusTop-PRO-FX


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

So now I have to throw another question into the fray. If I'm going to shell out $500 - 700 for a top of the line Epi, why not just buy a Gibson LPJ for under $700
Long & McQuade - Gibson LPJ 2013 Electric Guitar - Satin Cherry
I look at the price and sure its a no frills guitar, but whats wrong with it? Its so cheap? 

Next up from these in price seems to be the Tributes at $1150 a pop. Why such a range? 
The one I really want?? This one; Long & McQuade - Gibson Les Paul Traditional 2013 - Heritage Cherry Burst
$2225 for a toy is insane though - I just cant do it. Even 25 years ago, the LP pricing was horrendous so I bought a US Strat. Love it and hate it at times. 
I want quality, but not at insane prices. 

I'm going to strongly consider the Agile or Roxbury if I can locate a dealer. Maybe the LPJ if that is the best bang for the buck.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Scotty said:


> So now I have to throw another question into the fray. If I'm going to shell out $500 - 700 for a top of the line Epi, why not just buy a Gibson LPJ for under $700
> Long & McQuade - Gibson LPJ 2013 Electric Guitar - Satin Cherry
> I look at the price and sure its a no frills guitar, but whats wrong with it? Its so cheap?
> 
> ...


As you said, it's a no frills guitar. Side by side with a Roxbury it would pale in comparison as the tops of those Roxburys are great. But then you don't have the 'Gibson' label on the headstock. I also find that the lower end Gibsons are not as good as the higher end ones, not just on looks but also playability and tone. Just as a comparison, I have a 60's tribute and an LP traditional. For me, the traditional sounds better, plays better and aside from obviously looking better. If I were you, I'd try them out first before buying.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

If you want to buy new then why not wait for a sale? Long and McQuade just had a big sale on Les Pauls. I got my Gibson Les Paul Studio for 999.00 a few weeks ago. Its not that far out of your budget.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Diablo said:


> There's some great epi LPs out there that can hold their own against much more expensive gits...Elitists, or one that i own: Introducing-Les-Paul-PlusTop-PRO-FX


Those Pro-FX Les Paul's are nice especially for the price they were blowing out at, my brother owns one and he loves the thing.



TA462 said:


> If you want to buy new then why not wait for a sale? Long and McQuade just had a big sale on Les Pauls. I got my Gibson Les Paul Studio for 999.00 a few weeks ago. Its not that far out of your budget.


Or go used like I did, $600 for a Gibson Fireburst Studio with gold hardware.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Morkolo said:


> Those Pro-FX Les Paul's are nice especially for the price they were blowing out at, my brother owns one and he loves the thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Or go used like I did, $600 for a Gibson Fireburst Studio with gold hardware.


Decisions, decisions!!! There's a gorgeous 1999 sunburst in the classifieds here for $1600 that keeps whispering pssst....

Thanks again everyone, will weigh this all out and see where it goes
Cheers
Scott


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Does it have to be a les paul? Or can it just be a singlecut?


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Scotty said:


> Decisions, decisions!!! There's a gorgeous 1999 sunburst in the classifieds here for $1600 that keeps whispering pssst....


Be careful Scott. Your falling into the "Gasmaster's" trap. (Gibson & Fender) You started out out talking $500 Epi's and now your up to $1600. Where will it end?
If you need us to talk you out of it, we've all been there and we've got your back. Just ask.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Buy now! Buy now! 8)

Any neck considerations? Thicker, or thinner?

I have an MIJ Epi Standard that kicks ass!


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Guitar101 said:


> You started out out talking $500 Epi's and now your up to $1600. Where will it end?


I think no matter how hard you try to prevent it it eventually happens to the best of us. Or so that's what I keep telling myself.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

patience is key. if you are patient, and willing to hold off, you can still find deals on kijiji craig's list. but you gotta wade through alot of snerts along the way.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Okay, reality check! Thanks for the wake up, I certainly Shouldn't be spending that kind of coin on a toy even though I prefer spending the bucks on quality and something that won't or shouldn't depreciate terribly. Now that I have come back down to earth, I'll be looking for something in the $500 range - Either I used high-end Epi, a 3000 series Agile or a VSN. 
To answer your question Sulphur, I think prefer the thinner neck...but I'm just coming back to this hobby after many years, so I'm relearning...tastes have changed. My Strat no longer speaks to me.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

With either Gibson, or Epi, look for something with the 60s slim taper then, 60s reissue, etc.
With Agile, I think that there are different options.

Good luck with your search!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

the neck on the roxbury is much like the standard neck found on most guitars. if you like thinner necks, the roxbury is not for you.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Get a prs se singlecut, thank me later. Also, since when are guitars toys!?!


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Budda said:


> Get a prs se singlecut, thank me later. Also, since when are guitars toys!?!


My bad, I'm likely surrounded by professionals here that make a living off of playing...I'm just an amateur and playing guitar is just a hobby for me. One of my "too many hobbies" according to da wifey.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Scotty said:


> My bad, I'm likely surrounded by professionals here that make a living off of playing...I'm just an amateur and playing guitar is just a hobby for me. One of my "too many hobbies" according to da wifey.



What I would recommend if you want to get people's feedback on strictly quality is to go try a few guitars out, and then post the models you liked on here and people can give you some pros/cons. People are recommending quality guitars, but based on their tastes and preferences of course.

As for my own recommendation? I think the Agiles, even with shipping fees, are a fantastic instrument. I have owned a few LP's (I eventually learned the lesson that I am just not an LP guy), and for the price the Agile was a real stand out. And it was actually one of their lower end models.

While they are a bit rare on the used market, I have seen Reverend Roundhouses come up used for under $400 too which is an INSANE value. At that price, the quality Reverend pickups and hardware blow anything else in that range out of the water.


----------



## notjoeaverage (Oct 6, 2008)

I think the best value out there by any maker for a LP is the Epi Tribute Plus, $600 for a LP with Gibson Pickups, Mallory pots and Swithcraft switch just like Gibson, has a long tenon neck which seems to be available only on certain Historic models from Gibson now and it comes with a case. 

I have a Gibson LP and 2 Epi's I love my Tribute Plus. I also have a Gibson SG, Squier CV Tele and just built a partscaster thanks Jaaay01 for the quality parts, I can whole heartedly recommend the Tribute Plus.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Scotty said:


> My bad, I'm likely surrounded by professionals here that make a living off of playing...I'm just an amateur and playing guitar is just a hobby for me. One of my "too many hobbies" according to da wifey.





Budda said:


> Get a prs se singlecut, thank me later. Also, since when are guitars toys!?!


Ditto +1 to this. You can get a great S/H PRS for under $500.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Scotty said:


> My bad, I'm likely surrounded by professionals here that make a living off of playing...I'm just an amateur and playing guitar is just a hobby for me. One of my "too many hobbies" according to da wifey.


no, but some of these guys are insane players. a few of them have surprised the shit out of me. but not all. me, i'm a terrible guitar player. i totally understand when you call yourself a hobby player. me too.
and for the exact same reason as you, i try to stay within a similar budget you have outlined.



torndownunit said:


> While they are a bit rare on the used market, I have seen Reverend Roundhouses come up used for under $400 too which is an INSANE value. At that price, the quality Reverend pickups and hardware blow anything else in that range out of the water.


a good call. reverends are cool guitars and you don't see 'em every day.





notjoeaverage said:


> I think the best value out there by any maker for a LP is the Epi Tribute Plus, $600 for a LP with Gibson Pickups, Mallory pots and Swithcraft switch just like Gibson, has a long tenon neck which seems to be available only on certain Historic models from Gibson now and it comes with a case.


love the long tenon necks, my roxbury had one, and it made a huge difference. 
all the stuff done to the tribute, is stuff one will likely do anyhow, so it is a good idea- 
as long as the pick ups are burstbuckers or 57s. i dont like the 490s. just don't pay $1400 like i saw one advertised on toronto kijiji the other day.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks again everyone. It's been nearly 25 years since I shopped for a guitar so I'm really clueless as to what is good anymore. I'm learning all over again. I've got google a humming looking up all these terms - burst buckers, 57's, 490's, long tenon, S/H PRS, Reverend Roundhouses....damn, I'm so out of the loop!!! I almost feel like my wife shopping for a new car - she shops at the red car and blue car stores...lol


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Scotty said:


> Thanks again everyone. It's been nearly 25 years since I shopped for a guitar so I'm really clueless as to what is good anymore. I'm learning all over again. I've got google a humming looking up all these terms - burst buckers, 57's, 490's, long tenon, S/H PRS, Reverend Roundhouses....damn, I'm so out of the loop!!! I almost feel like my wife shopping for a new car - she shops at the red car and blue car stores...lol


The bright side is that there are so many great options available now in such a low price range!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Scotty said:


> ....damn, I'm so out of the loop!!! I almost feel like my wife shopping for a new car - she shops at the red car and blue car stores...lol


Scotty .....Learn from your wife's wisdom! 

Red guitars always sound the best.

Let us know how your search is progressing.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

The epi does sound like a good guitar, on paper. I haven't tried one so I can't say anything about them besides "good specs" haha. I personally don't mind the pickups they put in the LP studio/custom models, but they are hotter then the PAF styles others may prefer.


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

The Ibanez ART series is certainly something you can look into as well. I have an earlier ARC series that's well built, good tone woods, very affordable.

Regards,


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks again, some great suggestions here. I've located a beautiful looking Watson - supposedly a GTA based outfit that hand made copies....anyone know about these?


----------



## stringer (Jun 17, 2009)

Scotty. Good luck in your quest. I have an Epiphone Les Paul Ultra in cherry burst. It's "handcrafted" in China, I'm not really sure what that means, but I think it's a very pretty guitar. I'm not a very experienced player but I like the guitar. It has a cnc chambered body so has decent sustain. The neck is finished in satin so it's not sticky like others. It seems to be very well built and is pretty well finished for the money. The finish is probably poly, I'm not sure, but I have chipped a bit off and it's pretty thin, whatever it is. I've read that a thick poly finish can really deaden the tone of a guitar. I think they are somewhere around 700 bucks new so a used one should be within your budget.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

Tips on buying a guitar, from an old guy.
1. Read lots of forums, learn important terms like "brazilian rosewood", "korina", "MIA MIJ MIC MIK MI?", and "anything after 19xx is crap".
2. Ignore the above
3. Get out and try as many guitars as you can
4. Buy the one you like the best that you can afford
5. Play the shit out of it, write songs
6. smile


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for everyone's thoughts - I brought home an Epiphone Elitist today. I am totally stoked. It's absolutely amazing!
I'm going to have to keep prying it from my sons hands - he's taken a shine to it too


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Scotty said:


> Thanks for everyone's thoughts - I brought home an Epiphone Elitist today. I am totally stoked. It's absolutely amazing!
> I'm going to have to keep prying it from my sons hands - he's taken a shine to it too


Nice, congrats!

We need pics now, of course.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

:30171373: 
congrats! If it feels right, then that's the right guitar.
HNGD!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Congrads, good choice!


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Congratulations, Elitists are very nice guitars.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Scotty said:


> ......I brought home an Epiphone Elitist today.


CONGRATULATIONS !!

Which model is it?

Where did you find it?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

You need to learn the forum rules too. Photos are needed, or it means it doesn't exist


----------



## Dave F (Jul 14, 2014)

Hello, Scotty; Have a lot of experience with a lot of guitars for nearly 6 decades. All manufacturers have some junk leave their shops. I have seen $ 17,000.00 worth of crap custom shop pieces that only had logo cred. Players bought them as the best guitars available and they hang on the wall, unplayable, investments though because of the name on the headstock.The international professional assessment on Epiphone product is that it is dazzling; mindboggling how they can retail such quality at such great prices. I have no connection to Epiphone nor the retail trade, just a picker, writer, past teacher. The pros play these guitars out of the box; mainly in studio because they have headstock envy and free gear contracts for their support. But a whole lot are using Epis on stage and the best players have them in their working collection. Gibson/Epiphone has dedicated off shore factories managed by North American staff who are top rated experts in the manufacture of acoustic and electric guitars. Epiphone also has a custom shop. I use and gift Epiphones and have never found a bad one in hundreds. Their DR 100, a $100.00-$150.00 acoustic is a killer for the price. The cost of good strings is so low today that a manufacturer can install the best, can't afford not to. Grover Standard tuners, prime quality truss rods, the very best natural glues, like Titebond, spruce tops, mahoghany sides and backs, mahoghany neck, rosewood fingerboards. I've heard the uneducated say Epiphone does not use ebony, as claimed because ebony is black, not brown, or they got black on their fingers the first plays. Well, hello, ebony is multi shades of brown and is dyed black. Some builders choose not to color it. Bought a Cherry Epi 335 DOT last year, GIBSON USA 1957 Pickups and hand soldered Gibson Electronics, $ 400.00. Also has the Gibson/Epiphone 57 slim neck. Epiphone Warranty, LIFETIME, 24/7. Bought a Strat Epi Copy, 2nd hand ,for a kid who wants to learn, $ 50.00. Had a buzz at the 1st fret. E mailed Epiphone. Heard back same day from a tech wanting more description. Resolution, I was to take the guitar to an authorized shop for set up and or repair. They took my word that the guitar had never been played. I can only offer my opinion. But when all of the important PRO Players I read and talk to offer grand accolades for Epiphone Guitars, and when they make the top 3, often in 1st place, in the genuine International Competitions, quality vs price; when blindfolded iconic players, when top seeds like Slash, and a host of others who don't owe any builder anything and have a rep for not being unduly complimentary can't tell the difference between the Epi and the unit it copies configuratively, I really don't pay much attention to Bobby Bob the plumber's opinion. And after 50 + years you can sort of figure out who knows their way around the subject by the language they use. Never heard Clapton call pickups, "PUPS", for example. That's just some guy who heard some other wanna be cool guy use the term. We laugh at that stuff and say he wanna sound like he the man.
I have a 1963 Epiphone Texan flat top. Not a whole bunch around. There's a lot of apparently dumb "real" players who have tried to pry it from my hands over the past 50 years. A little known upstart who will probably never make it has one, too; his name is Paul McCartney. Probably can't afford a "real" guitar. A friend of his, John Lennon played one. So did unknowns like Hendrix, Clapton, Atkins, Lenny Breau, Les Paul, who's 1st electric was a modified hollow body Epiphone. He worked at Epiphone. I don't have the time to list the players, the "STARS" , who depend on and dote on out of the box Epiphones. The luthier at McCabes, Pico Blvd, LA, 1985 knew a bit about guitars. He was real happy when Gibson reacquired the license for Epiphone it had sold in 69 to a Japanese company. They realized that what they had believed to be a thorn in their side, remember, high quality, low price?????, was actually a diamond in their crown. The current EPI Les Paul Tribute Outfit; the best pickups and electronics, straplocks, Grover 16:1 locking tuners, Hard carved maple cap over mahoghany with AAA Flame Maple, body, deep set glued in mahoghany neck, Gibson USA hand soldered electronics, custom hard shell case, $ 659.00. What more can I say??? And, ending, to quote a guy called, "Forrest,", " Thet's all ah gut ta say 'bout thet!!!!!"


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm in your province Dave and I have found many crappy Epiphones.

That said, he already got an Elitist...over a year ago. Seems like you wanted to get on the soapbox. Oh well, at Guitars Canada we are all down with people venting. Wicked rant. 

I noted that the story of the 2nd hand Epi strat suggested that you had lied to get service on it. Shady ethically speaking if that indeed was the case.

I disagree with many of your statements but hey, that's what forums are about half of the time.


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

smorgdonkey said:


> I'm in your province Dave and I have found many crappy Epiphones.
> 
> That said, he already got an Elitist...over a year ago. Seems like you wanted to get on the soapbox. Oh well, at Guitars Canada we are all down with people venting. Wicked rant.
> 
> ...


Amen Brother Smorg....amen!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I was about to say "really huh..." LOL


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Beat me to it.


Chito said:


> I was about to say "really huh..." LOL



I found it interesting, but really hard to read Dave.
Any chance you could use the "Return" key once in a while?
Just sayin' is all.


----------



## erlT (Dec 8, 2014)

Question, why are there identical comments on a commenter bearing different sign in names? Any comment I make, which surely is only my opinion, is just mine, not paid for;

and based on several decades as a player, and teacher, and knowing what instruments working players use in the studio. When I read strong hacks on a brand that are way 

outside my realm of experience it gives me pause to wonder about the impetus. I also have the advantage of hearing the opinion of professional players, some competent 

builders and Reps from competitors. I cannot fathom why their collective opinion of the Epiphone brand is so juxtaposed to amateurs who are so easy to identify. Or those 

presenting as recreational players.

To select a guitar, I agree, sample , sample, sample, and then buy what you can comfortably afford. Guitar Player, Premier Guitar, reviews arising from Namm are I believe 

reliable. Might as well settle on one within a reasonable time and escape acquired buyer OCD.There are some reviewers who are so solidly opinionated that they are certainly 

speaking totally from their considerably experienced minds, and abiliities.

It is easy to paper trail whether or not Eric Clapton or Jeff Beck or Larry Carleton, Slash or any other important musicians have rented out their opinions for cash back. Their 

multimillion dollar reputations are what they value and protect the most.

Slash, by the way, will be honored with the prestigious Les Paul Award at the next NAMM gathering.

A fountain pen with a world class nib writes just as well as one with a $ 3,000.00 tortoise shell cap. Brand name computers most often have newly known off shore parts 

inside. Off shore brands generally have the best brand name parts. Or that's what my computer engineer nephew tells me.

I will prefer the opinions of credible pros with nothing to gain by recommending a brand, augmented by trying the instruments to see how they feel. Always best to really 

know of that which one speaks before speaking. No know, no speak. A rule I follow unequivocally.

yours in love of the guitar, Erl T


----------



## erlT (Dec 8, 2014)

Just to clarify when writing Epiphone I was clear that I had bought a never played Epi Strat copy for $ 50.00. Told him I had completed a saddle adjustment but at the point the buzz abated the action was left too high, particularly to hand off to a novice. I was looking for a simple solution before I next went to neck adjustment. Their Gibson 24/7 unconditional no haggle, no time limit, warranty, which I was sure would not apply, appears solid. They confirmed the serial number and said don't try anything else yourself, take it to an authorized dealer for repair.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

This thread resurfaced and I realized I never posted a photo. This is my #1


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That's a stunner Scotty!


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks. 
I wanted a flame top, but this one came up. As soon as I saw it, that was it. Now I tend to prefer plain tops unless they are super outstanding. 
The Original owner switched the pickups to a Gibson 57 in the neck and a Dimarzio super distortion at the bridge. He changed the tuners to top hat which I prefer the look of over the originals. I was disappointed the original pickups didn't come with spares as I would have liked to compare them


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice work Scotty! That honey color has always caught my eye. How is the neck? Big "D" or slim?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Has anybody mentioned buying a used guitar? Maybe Kijiji!(Sorry too lazy to sort through all the posts) I got two amazing guitars off of it! Guitars that I could never afford to buy brand new from a music shop! I did my homework and went hunting! I got two gently used guitars and my husband just bargained the shit out of the sellers. I paid $1200 for my Parker Nite fly. I couldn't afford the $2100 or so for a new one from my LMS. My 92 SG standard Gibson I paid $850 for! I am so happy with both guitars. I would rather get used then some piece of crap from China. Both my guitars were made in the US of A! I would get a luxury North American made guitar used before I would buy brand new Chinese crap!


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Lola said:


> Has anybody mentioned buying a used guitar? Maybe Kijiji!(Sorry too lazy to sort through all the posts) I got two amazing guitars off of it! Guitars that I could never afford to buy brand new from a music shop! I did my homework and went hunting! I got two gently used guitars and my husband just bargained the shit out of the sellers. I paid $1200 for my Parker Nite fly. I couldn't afford the $2100 or so for a new one from my LMS. My 92 SG standard Gibson I paid $850 for! I am so happy with both guitars. I would rather get used then some piece of crap from China. *Both my guitars were made in the US of A! I would get a luxury North American made guitar used before I would buy brand new Chinese crap!*


"You go girl" . . . . Hey, I could also use this in the "Overused Words" thread.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Lola said:


> Has anybody mentioned buying a used guitar? Maybe Kijiji!(Sorry too lazy to sort through all the posts) I got two amazing guitars off of it! Guitars that I could never afford to buy brand new from a music shop! I did my homework and went hunting! I got two gently used guitars and my husband just bargained the shit out of the sellers. I paid $1200 for my Parker Nite fly. I couldn't afford the $2100 or so for a new one from my LMS. My 92 SG standard Gibson I paid $850 for! I am so happy with both guitars. I would rather get used then some piece of crap from China. Both my guitars were made in the US of A! I would get a luxury North American made guitar used before I would buy brand new Chinese crap!


Whoa...Not so fast...I might get flamed buy this, but China is NOT the producer it used to be. Yes, they make a lot of low end stuff, however they are capable of producing very good quality instruments now. Look at Ibanez' Artcore models. While not world class, they are very decently made. Don't be fooled with the "US made is automatically superior" because it is not and has not been for 30+ years. Some US made companies like Fender seem to have realistic pricing and some like Gibson are ridiculous. For instance, those who shell out $3-5K on Gibson products are burning their money IMO when you can buy identical or near identical quality Japanese made guitars for 1/2 or 1/3 of the price. _And lets not forget quality, Canadian made instruments!!_ Regardless of country of origin, you still have to watch for quality issues. Even Japan made junk models at one time.

Of you look at bang for the buck, I still feel that certain, Japanese guitars are the very best value for the dollar spent. American, specifically higher end Gibson's is the worst money spent for what you really get in comparison. I'd buy Gibson if their pricing was where it *should* be. If Fender US models are at $1400, then an LP should be no more than $2000. I have a firm grasp on manufacturing & processes, and their numbers do not add up. They either have a factory full of under worked, overpaid, complacent workers, or they are outright gouging. It's likely a mix of both.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

bzrkrage said:


> Nice work Scotty! That honey color has always caught my eye. How is the neck? Big "D" or slim?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks - its a slim neck


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

I'm perfectly happy with my foreign guitars, nor have I made any claims vis a vis US guitars comparatively. I am never quite sure why someone feels the need to put non-American guitars down so vehemently. Does it enhance their self-esteem to do so or perhaps compensate for something? Rather silly really. 

Neil


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Lola said:


> Has anybody mentioned buying a used guitar? Maybe Kijiji!(Sorry too lazy to sort through all the posts) I got two amazing guitars off of it! Guitars that I could never afford to buy brand new from a music shop! I did my homework and went hunting! I got two gently used guitars and my husband just bargained the shit out of the sellers. I paid $1200 for my Parker Nite fly. I couldn't afford the $2100 or so for a new one from my LMS. My 92 SG standard Gibson I paid $850 for! I am so happy with both guitars. I would rather get used then some piece of crap from China. Both my guitars were made in the US of A! I would get a luxury North American made guitar used before I would buy brand new Chinese crap!


These Epiphone Elitists are made in Japan and are a quality guitar.
In fact, as already mentioned, there are many offshore builders that make a wonderful guitar, Japan in particular.

Yes, used is usually the best option, no argument there,
Scotty's guitar was used, they don't make them anymore.

It's cool to be proud of what you have, just don't look down your nose at everything else.


----------

